# صلاه للسيده العذراء



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2010)

صلاة مار توما الاهوتي الى  السيده مريم العذراء

ايتها الطوباوية مريم العذراء الحلوة,والدة الله الممتلئة جودة , يا ابنة الملك العظيم وسلطانة الملائكة.هاءنذا استودع اليك اليوم وفي كل ايام حياتي نفسي وجسدي واشواقي وارادتي
وافكاري واقوالي واعمالي قاطبة, طالبا ان تتجه كلها بشفاعتك الى الصلاح, بحسب ارادة
ابنك المحبوب سيدنا يسوع المسيح.

فيا سلطانتي الحنونه, ويا ملجأي وعوني على مكائد اعدائي,استمدي لي من ابنك الجواد
نعمة,لاقاوم دائما تجارب العالم والجسد والشيطان,ولاعزم عزمآ ثابتآ بأن لا اعود اخطىء
فيما بعد .واتوسل اليك ايضا ياسيدتي ان تستمدي لي طاعة حقيقية , وتواضعآ كاملا
لارى ذاتي خاطئا شقيا لا استطيع ان اعمل شيئا صالحا دون معونة خالقي ودون شفاعتك
القديرة وخوليني ايضا ياسلطانتي الحلوة,طهارة النفس والجسد حتى اخدمك واخدم ابنك
الحبيب بصدق.واجعليني احصل على الفقر الروحي والصبر والسلام ,لكي احسن اعمال
وظيفتي واشتغل في خلاصي وخلاص القريب.

اطلبي لي من ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح محبة حقيقية بها احبه من كل قلبي واحبك
دونه فوق كل شيء واحب قريبي مثل نفسي وافرح بخير اخوتي واحزن على شدائدهم
ولا احتقر احدا ولا ادين احدا دينونه باطله,ولا افضل ذاتي على احد كائنآ من كان.

واجعلي ياملكة السماء ان يكون في نفسي دائما خوف الله مقترنا بحبه ,وان اشكره
بلا انقطاع على الاحسانات العظيمة التي احسن بها الي,وان اتوب توبة نصوحا ...
واعترف اعترافا خالصا لأنال بذلك النعمة والرحمة.

وارغب اليك ايضا,,يا امي العزيزه,,يا باب السماء ياشفيعة الخطأة,لاتسمحي بأن افقد
نعمة الايمان قط بل اقبلي بجودتك ورحمتك الي مساعدتي واحميني من الارواح الشريره
وبما ان لي رجاء وطيدا بالام ابنك الحبيب وبشفاعتك, استمدي لي منه تعالى غفران
خطاياي ونعمة لاموت في حبك وحب ابنك يسوع,واهديني في طريق الخلاص والسعادة الابديه


آمــــــــــــــــــــين



​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (20 مارس 2010)

صلاة جميلة اوووووووى يا نهيســـــى
الف شكر يا باشــــــا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا ليك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> صلاة جميلة اوووووووى يا نهيســـــى
> الف شكر يا باشــــــا


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم 

​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا ليك يا النهيسى
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم 

​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 مارس 2010)

> اطلبي لي من ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح محبة حقيقية بها احبه من كل قلبي واحبك
> دونه فوق كل شيء واحب قريبي مثل نفسي وافرح بخير اخوتي واحزن على شدائدهم
> ولا احتقر احدا ولا ادين احدا دينونه باطله,ولا افضل ذاتي على احد كائنآ من كان.


 
امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة ​


----------



## jojo_angelic (21 مارس 2010)

> واجعلي ياملكة السماء ان يكون في نفسي دائما خوف الله مقترنا بحبه ,وان اشكره
> بلا انقطاع على الاحسانات العظيمة التي احسن بها الي,وان اتوب توبة نصوحا ...
> واعترف اعترافا خالصا لأنال بذلك النعمة والرحمة.










صــــــــــلاة رائعـــــــــــه شكرااااااااا ليــك أستاذ النهيسى


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## firygorg (25 أبريل 2010)

*​صلاة رائعه الرب يعوضك*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

firygorg قال:


> *​صلاة رائعه الرب يعوضك*


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة ​


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> صــــــــــلاة رائعـــــــــــه شكرااااااااا ليــك أستاذ النهيسى


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور غالى وكريم جدا

الرب معاكم


​*


----------

